# A/C warms during acceleration



## brhill1 (May 27, 2010)

The A/C of my 1985 300zx (non-turbo) gets fairly cool (I've recently replaced the refrigerant) but when I accelerate it warms up. It happens mostly when I'm in a higher gear, but also occurs when I gun it in 1st and 2nd. I don't necessarily have to accelerate quickly though, and it usually lasts about 20 seconds past acceleration before it starts getting cool again. Could the belt be slipping as I accelerate? If so, is that an easy (or not so easy) fix? I plan on taking it to a specialist in the next few days but just wondering if anyone has suggestions first. Thanks


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

If you're going to take it to someone else, why ask? 

You most likely have a vacuum leak somewhere. The entire climate control system is vacuum controlled. Every z31 generation 300ZX has likely had the same problem at some point in it's life. Next time, try searching to forum first, and download the PDF format of the Factory Service Manual (FSM) at carfiche.com.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

That is 99% a vacuum issue. If it is, then its not easy or cheap. It requires the removal of the dash and the replacement of three little vacuum actuators that control the climate system. These parts are also kinda expensive. Another symptom of a vacuum issue is (if you have the automatic climate control system) it will blow air from the different vents randomly. Hope this helps.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

cough *BS* cough.

it could be as simple as replacing $30 worth of vacuum lines in the engine bay.

the lines in the cab and the actuators in the cabin are usually the last to go. so if you start with the first things to go (the lines that are subject to insane temps in the engine bay), you might get lucky and fix your problems there.

don't ask which ones, just replace all of them.


----------

